# [March 16th, 2014] Skull by Skull Now (Austin, TX)



## Matt Derrick

So I'm going to be back in Austin on the 15th, just in time for this party called "skull by skull now" which I guess is a bike punk party type thing on the 16th. Not sure about the location (you can't really find anything online about it) so I thought I'd post it here to see if anyone else will be in Austin for this (several of my friends from LA are coming out too). If so, hit me up and let's drink a few beers and watch some chaos.


----------



## Matt Derrick

I went to this, so I thought I'd report back briefly. It was a pretty cool party, basically your average crust punk show in a back yard, but with a ridiculous amount of free pizza, and lots of naked girls and free tattoos. Most of the bands were crap until sunset when the main acts started playing, but I was pretty exhausted and hungover from the night before so I went to bed early. i was going to take some pics, but i didn't. i think im officially old now.


----------



## ellilis

I was wondering how this turned out! Shoot, sounds like less bikes than I had imagined, but still like a good time, even for those who check out early


----------



## Matt Derrick

ellilis said:


> I was wondering how this turned out! Shoot, sounds like less bikes than I had imagined, but still like a good time, even for those who check out early



are you near austin?


----------



## ellilis

Matt Derrick said:


> are you near austin?


No, out on the west coast. I've been to a few rat patrol events, and dead babies and los angelopes: I always seem to enjoy the bike kids events, but hadn't heard of this one and was rather curious ^^


----------



## Matt Derrick

Yeah I've heard of all those groups, and is love to check out more bike punk type events


----------

